# Astro Photographer Extraordinaire



## smoke665 (Mar 6, 2022)

I have a friend who lives just a short distance from me that we occasionally shoot together and camp together. Couple years ago he became disillusioned with photography, and happened on to astrophrotography. He is one those unassuming men, who will devote himself entirely to a project if it interests him, and somewhat of a McGiver at rigging up things. Using his skills in building, computers, robotics, and photography he built his specialized telescope and his own backyard observatory, complete with a sliding roof. Whenever we get together he starts rattling on about his newest improvements, and I just sit and shake my head in amazement, because he's talking way above my comprehension level. 

He's documented his journey as well as posting some pretty fantastic images. Thought some might like to check out his work. https://m.facebook.com/Montys-Astro-Photography-106174021290674/


----------

